# Duggars Welcome Baby Number 18



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/duggars-expecting-again-32634/

Arkansas family welcomes 18th child, a girl - Yahoo! News (December 18, 2008)


----------



## LawrenceU

What a blessing to that family. They may need another quiver.


----------



## Ivan

May God continue to bless them.


----------



## he beholds

I've never seen this show, but I am excited for this family!


----------



## SpokenFor

God bless them and their quiverfull...but my uterus hurts even thinking about giving birth to 18 kids


----------



## he beholds

SpokenFor said:


> God bless them and their quiverfull...but my uterus hurts even thinking about giving birth to 18 kids



...and mine covets...


----------



## JM

I enjoy the show, thanks.


----------



## FenderPriest

Does anybody know their church affiliation?


----------



## JM

I just googled it, Baptist.

They are conservative Baptists.

http://www.duggarfamily.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duggar_family#Family_life
http://www.quiverfull.com/articles.php/id20/


Jim Bob Duggar[12] and his wife Michelle,[13] who was named Young Mother of the Year in Arkansas in 2004,[14][15] are conservative Baptists[16] who endorse the Quiverfull movement and the teachings of Bill Gothard. Mr. Duggar is a former state legislator who served in the Arkansas House of Representatives from 1999 to 2002. He is now a real estate agent.[17][18]

Jim Bob Duggar and his wife report that their children are blessings from God, since his wife miscarried while on birth control and was able to conceive many more times once she stopped taking birth control.[19]

The Duggars live debt-free,[20][21] which Mr. Duggar has said is “the fruit of Jim Sammons' Financial Freedom Seminar” he attended years ago. (Sammons is the Chairman of IBLP's Advisory Board – IBLP is the umbrella organization for Gothard's ministries – and previously served on IBLP's Board of Directors, and is current president of IBLP's Advanced Training Institute International, which promotes Gothard's homeschooling materials. IBLP does not offer any financial program through its ministry other than Sammons', though Sammons offers his materials through entities other than IBLP.)

The Duggars raise their children using the buddy system, in which an older sibling assists the younger sibling in daily tasks. The older buddy "will get the younger ones' meals."[22] According to Mrs. Duggar, "They help them with their little phonics lessons and games during the day and help them practice their music lessons. They will play with them or help them pick out the color of their outfit that they want to wear that day, and just all of those types of things."


http://www.quiverfull.com/articles.php/id20/


----------



## jaybird0827

I didn't know all those "J" names existed.


----------



## SpokenFor

he beholds said:


> SpokenFor said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless them and their quiverfull...but my uterus hurts even thinking about giving birth to 18 kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and mine covets...
Click to expand...




May God bless you with a quiverful of your own.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

This show is a good show. I usually watch it and Jon and Kate plus 8. What is remarkable about the Duggards kids is not their quantity but their quality. The kids are well behaved Christian kids. The boys are young men, and the girls are young women. These kids tackle all the chores of the house and the older siblings are usually in charge of the younger siblings.


----------



## kvanlaan

We've seen the odd clip on youtube and have found that while Jon and Kate plus 8 is cute, the children are not behaved like the Duggar kids. To be fair, the Gosslins got six at once, and I can say from experience that doing something like that is a trial of nearly Biblical proportions!


----------



## Tim

Anton Bruckner said:


> The boys are young men, and the girls are young women.



Music to my ears. The way it should be.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

Tim said:


> Anton Bruckner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys are young men, and the girls are young women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. The way it should be.
Click to expand...

the kids along with their parents actually built the house they currently live in. That was a remarkable couple of episodes. I think you should get them.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Our children have enjoyed watching them


----------



## sofarawaykisses

My parents and I enjoy this show alot. What an awesome show to be on in this day and age. Does anyone know if there is a meaning behind all of the kids being named with a "J"?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

FenderPriest said:


> Does anybody know their church affiliation?



My understanding is that they "home church" with a few other families.


----------



## Herald

*sigh* My wife and I could not have additional children after Bethany was born. It was a great disappointment for Laurie and me. I praise God for our daughter. There are more than a few families that have no children.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know their church affiliation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that they "home church" with a few other families.
Click to expand...


This is not uncommon among IBLP folks--they have a low view of the Church and its offices. I have known several IBLP families who, although they joined the Church, they considered their true Church family to be their IBLP peers.


----------



## Herald

What does IBLP stand for?


----------



## Ivan

Herald said:


> What does IBLP stand for?



Institute in Basic Life Principles or Bill Gothard.


----------



## Herald

Ivan said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does IBLP stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute in Basic Life Principles or Bill Gothard.
Click to expand...


Oooooooooh. That guy.


----------



## LadyFlynt

yep, THAT guy. And if you don't eventually go ALL THE WAY and attend all seminars and use ATI for your children, etc...expect to be dumped by your closest friends. Unfortunately, I've seen the same happen amoungst other groups as well. They like how it gives them unquestioning authority to the church leaders, particularly if they are amoung them, but then it leads into no church being good enough for them. (clarification, not all Gothardites go that far)


(I still have my Red Book...it's on the Heresy Shelf  )


----------



## AThornquist

Well, they went to their financial seminars through their church. At least 50 other men from church went through the seminar with Jim Bob, so they _used to_ go to a church in any case. Sounds like that remains the case.


----------

